# Form 1221



## msr57965 (May 24, 2014)

Dear All

I have applied for 189 visa subclass. I have received email from CO asking to fill form 1221. In email a pdf file is attached "IMMI Request checklist and details". In this file it is written
"Please make sure that you provide following information in full
Travel Details - Please list all international travel"


However there is no provision for this information in form 1221. Please advise ?

Also please advise what should be answer to following questions

Q 17: What is general purpose of your journey/further stay
Q 18: If you are outside Australia give details of your intended arrival
Q 19: Intended date of departure
Q 20: Intended stopovers on your way to Australia
Q 21: Proposed onward location after departure from Australia
Q 22: Are you funding your trip


----------



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

msr57965 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa subclass. I have received email from CO asking to fill form 1221. In email a pdf file is attached "IMMI Request checklist and details". In this file it is written
> "Please make sure that you provide following information in full
> ...


How did you enter the international travel details in Form 1221? I also received the email from CO yesterday asking exactly the same thing.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

form 1221 and 80 both ask the details of your contacts in Australia.
While I do know few people, I am not in touch with them for quite some time. Itwill be difficult to get in touch with them and get all these details.
How important are contacts in the application process?

will it sound absurd/suspicious if i dont quote any, especially since i have lived in Oz for couple of years?


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

WHat is the normal method of filling 80 and 1221? Instruction on top state "Please use a pen.."
which obviously means take a print, fill it by hand, then scan and submit.
Have people used other means?
It you fill-in the pdf file, and save, you still have to write your name in your own language (devnagari script, for some of us), and sign.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Fill FORM 80 online and keep saving it.

*When you are done filling the form:*

1 - Print page 17 (the page where you are supposed to sign.)

2 - Sign it AND then scan it

3 - THEN merge and reorder this page with FORM 80 and THEN delete the unsigned page no 17 from FORM 80.


* Use *PDFill PDF Tools* for this purpose (its free)





evangelist said:


> WHat is the normal method of filling 80 and 1221? Instruction on top state "Please use a pen.."
> which obviously means take a print, fill it by hand, then scan and submit.
> Have people used other means?
> It you fill-in the pdf file, and save, you still have to write your name in your own language (devnagari script, for some of us), and sign.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Few of my friends had been through the same phase & they advised not to complicate the case more by putting references.


Based on merit the application will go through, adding more sometimes creates more dependencies on the application with additional checks.




evangelist said:


> form 1221 and 80 both ask the details of your contacts in Australia.
> While I do know few people, I am not in touch with them for quite some time. Itwill be difficult to get in touch with them and get all these details.
> How important are contacts in the application process?
> 
> will it sound absurd/suspicious if i dont quote any, especially since i have lived in Oz for couple of years?


----------



## Anitha33 (Jul 24, 2015)

Re-posting my query in this thread . Is anyone able to advise for my below queries ?

I have now lodged my 189 visa and now am being requested for 1221 form. I intend to study in Australia early next year.

I am confused how to fill Part - L - Migration visas

Q#39 -- Do you intend to do a course of study while in Australia?

Should I answer yes ? Since I already have a confirmation of enrollment from my university ?


I didnt apply for my student visa as I dont qualify as per GTE requirement.

I have decided to study only if I get my 189 visa on time, before the commencement of the course. But would this cause any problem if they see that I intend to study soon after I get my visa ?

I know that I am entitled to study or work with a PR. Should this be ok ? 

Q #40 - Do you intend to work in Australia?

I have given a Yes and N/A N/A (as I dont have any offer yet). Is this fine ?

Could anyone please advise ? I genuinely want to upgrade my skills through this course. Just that my PR process and my study arrived in parallel.


----------

